# SAGINAW, MICHIGAN subs needed



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

I need help with some lots in the saginaw area. contact me if any interest please.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

keepin it fresh


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 trucks available with plows/ spreaders 
2005 ford f250 with 8ft western and spreader
2009 silverado 1500 western hts and spreader
Call me
989-213-3688
Thanks
Zach


----------

